# Start Skeeter Pee in...



## reddportleft (Feb 15, 2013)

I am thinking of starting my Pee in my bucket fermenter then racking it into my glass carboy. Most of the recipes I have found say start in the glass carboy. Thoughts please...


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 15, 2013)

I have always done the primary in a 23 ltr. bucket, then transfer to glass when dry. It make it much easier to airiate and add ingredients.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Feb 15, 2013)

It takes alot of oxygen to get Skeeter pee going. I cannot imagine starting in carboy. I have used a bucket for all my pee's with no problem.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 15, 2013)

Starting your batch in a glass carboy could be problematic in some cases. If you happen to get a particularly strong ferment, you'd have foam pushing out that carboy making a mess. It's not uncommon to get 4-6 inches of foam on a batch in the primary bucket.


----------



## Wilson615 (Feb 23, 2013)

reddportleft said:


> I am thinking of starting my Pee in my bucket fermenter then racking it into my glass carboy. Most of the recipes I have found say start in the glass carboy. Thoughts please...



Thats how I do it, and it works great, I make a yeast starter and add after 24 hrs. No slurry needed


----------



## reddportleft (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got to 1.048 and added all the last of the ingredients. I have been using one of those paint stirring drill adapters to stir and aireate the must. Now the original recipe says after this I rack it twice into a clean carboy. I have only one carboy and one bucket. I am sort of a newbie. Can I rack back into the carboy then back into the bucket again then bottle? Or maybe siphon into the bucket temporarily and then clean and sanitize the carboy and immediately rack back into the carboy? This is something I have been wondering about for general wine making as well. I am going to eventually buy another carboy.


----------



## Arne (Feb 25, 2013)

Back when I only had one carboy, racked out of the carboy into the primary bucket, cleaned the carboy and racked back in. Things worked out fine the wine has sadly all disappeared since then. Arne.


----------

